# my new tombstone



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

here one of 6 i am making
I used the foam inserts from stuff I order, figured why waste it.
I plan on securing this to a stone so hopefully it will with stand any wind.









I also used cardboard to cover the hole in the back ...








I think a red light may look good on this but i will have to experiment.
hope you like it.
Im saying it's finished because I may just leave it blank


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

nice Lilly. Good marblization!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

How did you get the finish? Looks great.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

yes, i really like the marbled look myself


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

WOW that marble look id great


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

please check out the how to section in the Props How to
my new tombstone marbled mottled 
I will answer any questions there.


ps thanks to whoever deleted my mistake post!!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

thats a crazy good marbl-ing job....


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a nice tombstone, I love the coloring!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Lilly, you did a beautiful job on that tombstone...it really looks like marble


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks all !!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

wow... that is fantastic.... is this your first attempt at marbling? if so your a natural at it... it looks great!


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

That is an amazing effect! Good job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks real nice!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

i think a red light will bring out the marbling more.Good job. Looks like granite


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thank you again everyone!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

very very nice and real looking


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Dang Lilly! That looks great!!!! Very realistic.... You do such vunderful stuff! :devil:


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Love it!!! Great work..


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

You did a great job on this, Lilly!


----------

